# Penn Squidder



## AnyfishAnywhere (May 20, 2008)

I've just been handed down a Penn Squidder from my father-in-law. It has the Newell spool,clamp, and frame, but I'm trying to get some info about getting some mag work done on it. I've casted it half a dozen times and am pleased with its performance but I think with some mag work I could get it to spool out alot faster than it is. Thanks for any info.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/pennmag.html
scroll halfway down for the Squidder. I strongly suggest you cut a slot in each magnet cup (easily done with a dremel tool) so that you can remove (pry out) the individual magnets as your casting ability increases and need for magnets decreases. Remember, also, to alternate the magnets N,S,N,S (in Lee Valley case, Red Dot, No Red Dot, etc) The cups and 1/4th by 1/4th magnets from Lee Valley work perfectly for the squidder. I also find it is easier to just remove the entire left sideplate on the Squidder so that you can more easily clean the grease off before epoxying/gluing the magnet cups in place. It makes it easier to work with as well. Just make sure when you glue them in, you do not interfere with the clicker spring, but at the same time, leave enough room from the rim that they don't interfere with and rub the spool.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Mags don't speed anything up. In fact, their primary purpose is to provide _braking_ when the spool is at it's highest rotation speed. If the freespool on the reel isn't as good as you would like it, try cleaning and relubing the bearings first. IIRC, the left side bearing in a squidder is under the left side knob; it can get so corroded in the knob that it can't be removed and has to be replaced. Likewise, the right side bearing is in a "well" in the right side plate and can get badly corroded. Pull those two bearings and make sure they spin freely first.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Mags don't speed anything up. In fact, their primary purpose is to provide _braking_ when the spool is at it's highest rotation speed. If the freespool on the reel isn't as good as you would like it, try cleaning and relubing the bearings first. IIRC, the left side bearing in a squidder is under the left side knob; it can get so corroded in the knob that it can't be removed and has to be replaced. Likewise, the right side bearing is in a "well" in the right side plate and can get badly corroded. Pull those two bearings and make sure they spin freely first.


Agreed. Definitely take care of those bearings, as pointed out in the above link. I think, however, that the mags allow greater distance simply because if you have minimal experience "thumbing" the spool on casting, you tend to "over-thumb" and therefore limit your distance. The mags give a little more confidence, and if tuned properly, apply the force at the right time and also reduce the necessity to "thumb" except right before splash-down. They also help tremendously when casting into a headwind.


----------



## AnyfishAnywhere (May 20, 2008)

Thanks alot for all the help guys. I do have a tendency to thumb it just because I'm not yet used to throwing with this reel but the info is def. a great help. Once my wife has our little one I'm gonna try to set up some time to get it in tune and then get myself in tune with this reel!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol you wont have time when the little prince or princess arrives...


----------



## AnyfishAnywhere (May 20, 2008)

Yea I'm well aware of that one, lol she's not even here yet but she will be right around prime time fishing so I'm gonna raise her right with a rod and reel in her hands!!! haha thanks again for all the info


----------

